# New Additions To The Staff.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri and the staff are pleased to announce the addition of members Frank (Fballatore) and Pete (Pete Thomas) to the Moderator's staff.

We are confident that both will make fine Moderators, and the staff is looking forward to working with them.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Everyone be nice to them for a little bit until they get settled.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

But Frank's a Giants fan!:x


----------



## slobberchops (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I thought someone had invented a new clef or something...



Sean


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

As soon as they are settled in, we attack! :shock:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I've almost had a heart attack after seeing this thread's title "New Additions To The Staff" and ChuBerry47's name (for last reply) right under :white:  

Congrats to Frank and Pete


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

That is right. There is a new sheriff in town!    :laughing:


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations Frank and Pete.


----------



## stefank (Dec 20, 2004)

slobberchops said:


> Oh, I thought someone had invented a new clef or something...
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


I suppose this will make it a Great Staff - but that's been done before.

I promise to be good, most of the time.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

stefank said:


> I promise to be good, most of the time.


I certainly don't, I swear this newfound status beyond my wildest dreams will not change my lifestyle at all.

EDIT: except I see I'm no longer distinguished !


----------



## sycc (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm trying to listen(read) more and post less!!!!My late father always said "Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut(or in the SOTW case fingers off the keypad!!!)!!!!" Good advice escpially w/ some of the topics that come up here!!!


----------



## Saxplayer67 (Jul 9, 2005)

I say we make their life hell! Everyone start talking about taboo subjects or say 'your Yamaha sax used to be a motorbike exhaust' to someone!!!!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Staff? Did someone say "staff"?!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> I see I'm no longer distinguished !


Next step will be that nobody takes your calls.

Suddenly, there's a phone ringing in a nearby motel room...:shock:


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

bandmommy said:


> Congratulations Frank and Pete.


+1 . . . if "congratulations" is the right word, that is. Maybe, "Thank you more than words can say" or "What were you thinking?" 

Well, congratulations, and thank you very much!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Darn. Always a bridesmaid...


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Grumps said:


> Darn. Always a bridesmaid...


Wow, a James Caan Godfather reference!


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

badda-bing, badda-boom


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Gives a whole new meaning to coming out of the closet...

But anyhow, back on track. 
Thanks Frank and Pete!


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Awesome, you guys have aways been great, and amazingly helpful on the forum, Thanks for helpin out on the team!


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes all. As with Pete, my new responsibilities will not cause me to change my lifestyle at all.

(Hmmm, now where was that number for the Bentley dealer?)  I _was_ told that I'll be paid 100 times what Pete is being paid...


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

And finally a moderator I've actually met. And after hearing my rather salty language, knows what extremes I go through to keep it clean...


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Martin Williams said:


> Awesome, you guys have aways been great, and amazingly helpful on the forum, Thanks for helpin out on the team!


+1

Rory


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Grumps said:


> And finally a moderator I've actually met. And after hearing my rather salty language, knows what extremes I go through to keep it clean...


Shhhhh, I was trying to keep that quiet.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

My bad Frank. Didn't mean to dig a hole for you right from the get go.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Gee Frank. Does this mean we can't be seen in public together anymore?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

fballatore said:


> I _was_ told that I'll be paid 100 times what Pete is being paid...


No, you were probably told you had to *pay* 100 times what I'm paying to be a moderator.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Pete and Frank.

Frank, I trust that you will be bringing the Dulfer avatar back after the Superbowl right? Pleeeeeeeease???


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

SuperAction80 said:


> Congrats Pete and Frank.
> 
> Frank, I trust that you will be bringing the Dulfer avatar back after the Superbowl right? Pleeeeeeeease???


He'll be switching to a Patriots logo.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't they played that game YET?

Anyway, I heard that on Superbowl Sunday (yuck, it sounds like a national holiday), there will be enough guacamole served in the US to cover a football field end zone to end zone waist deep!

Oh yeah, congrats, (I think) to Frank-n-Pete. 


Stay moderate.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2004)

Congrats to Frank and Pete. In honor of Frank being named moderator, I have changed my avatar to Eli Manning as well.:evil: Snoopy returns after the 38- 20 Patriots win, which not only cements the Patriots place in history, but gets the me 1000 bucks in the Super Bowl pool!:evil: 

Steve


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

hakukani said:


> Anyway, I heard that on Superbowl Sunday (yuck, it sounds like a national holiday), there will be enough guacamole served in the US to cover a football field end zone to end zone waist deep!


Hmmm...now I've developed an odd craving for Taco Bell.

I'll have an inaugural lunch in honor of Frank and Pete's promotion. Heck I may even order something off of the value member just for the occasion. Nothing is too good for you guys.*:thumbrig:

*as long as the total cost doesn't exceed $1.99


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> EDIT: except I see I'm no longer distinguished !


Comes with the territory.


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

SuperAction80 said:


> Congrats Pete and Frank.
> 
> Frank, I trust that you will be bringing the Dulfer avatar back after the Superbowl right? Pleeeeeeeease???


+1 on your assignment to purgatory.

+ 1/2 on the avatar. The half with the blonde hair.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

saintsday said:


> +1 on your assignment to purgatory.
> 
> + 1/2 on the avatar. The half with the blonde hair.


Frank got a wig?


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

martysax said:


> Frank got a wig?


I don't know if Frank has a wig, but if I had to guess who may have tried the Blood of the Wig on this forum, you'd be top of the list, Mahrty.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you sure that he's not a source?


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

saintsday said:


> +1 on your assignment to purgatory.


But I thought Marty was saving me a seat in hell.:scratch: :twisted:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

SuperAction80 said:


> But I thought Marty was saving me a seat in hell.:scratch: :twisted:


According to my Rabbi, I'm not going to hell. You'll have to make other arrangements.


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

hakukani said:


> Are you sure that he's not a source?


Thanks, Hak. I stand corrected.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

OMG! Frank?............They picked FRANK?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Quite Fright: Rank.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Sheesh guys,

Be happy it IS Frank.
I could have been someone MUCH worse.

I like Frank, He's a very nice man.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm happy it's Frank AND Pete. It could have been....
Nope, not gonna go there. They are NOT the lesser or multiple evils.
We like the choices.
Right Skwirl?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I get to visit face to face with Frank next month including his bride this time. I'm just ribbing him a little publicly.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

bandmommy said:


> Sheesh guys,
> 
> Be happy it IS Frank.
> I could have been someone MUCH worse.
> ...


Bandmommy likes me, she really, really likes me!! 

As for the rest of you guys (read: Glen), pffffft. 

And to think... I used to like you, Steve.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

gary said:


> Gee Frank. Does this mean we can't be seen in public together anymore?


Of course not.  (When have we ever been seen in public before?) :?


----------



## Honker (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats to you both. Remember to still have fun.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Conga-rats!

(BTB, I'm not Pete Thomas. Yes, I used to be on staff here. Please don't confuse us -- unless you're shipping Mr. T a horn, in which case, please confuse us. I could use a couple nice horns.)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Great choice!....Frank is a 1st class person and an excellent addition to the staff.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Bandmommy likes me, she really, really likes me!!
> 
> As for the rest of you guys (read: Glen), pffffft.
> 
> And to think... I used to like you, Steve.


You see, that's the moderator's curse... it's already starting (oh no!! :shock: )- As soon as someone gets on this side of the gate, little clans starts to emerge - Every Mod has got his little fan clubs (paparrazzis) and hate clubs (tormentors). Eventually, gradually they become more and more paranoid to step outside the safe gates of mod-heaven ... I swear, it's very scary out here :dazed:


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Brown nosing.....I see brown noses.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

kcp said:


> Every Mod has got his little fan clubs (paparrazzis) and hate clubs (tormentors).


Kim, you're forgetting about the tormenting fan.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

SuperAction80 said:


> Kim, you're forgetting about the tormenting fan.


You're right. These are the hardest to identify and the most crazy/sick ones, too :shock: Itry to stay very, very far away from them. I don't trust them.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

kcp said:


> You're right. These are the hardest to identify and the most crazy/sick ones, too :shock: Itry to stay very, very far away from them. I don't trust them.


Hey, I don't insult you.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't get too excited there Frank. Being liked by Bandmommy isn't that special.  

I think I will like Pete once I get to know him. We haven't really spoken.
He seems like a very nice man too.

And YES, my nose is as brown as my eyes. :twisted:


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

kcp said:


> You see, that's the moderator's curse... it's already starting (oh no!! :shock: )- As soon as someone gets on this side of the gate, little clans starts to emerge - Every Mod has got his little fan clubs (paparrazzis) and hate clubs (tormentors). Eventually, gradually they become more and more paranoid to step outside the safe gates of mod-heaven ... I swear, it's very scary out here :dazed:


Speak for yourself. Everybody loves me. 

Well, except for that one guy, you know that stalked me for a while, and then wanted to beat me up after school and steal my lunch money....


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Great... Chris is in denial


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

SuperAction80 said:


> Hey, I don't insult you.


I know, and you better not to


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Well, except for that one guy, you know that stalked me for a while, and then wanted to beat me up after school and steal my lunch money....


You mean this guy?

Come on Mike...you know that you don't need to take Chris's lunch money. What's the deal? Why can't you kids play nice?:twisted:


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

SuperAction80 said:


> What's the deal? Why can't you kids play nice?:twisted:


Give us the key and count us off.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Carl H. said:


> Give us the key and count us off.


C# minor. And a 1, 2, a 1, 2, 3, 4...


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Too fast for me. I'm out.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2004)

fballatore said:


> And to think... I used to like you, Steve.


I get that a lot...


----------



## sycc (Jan 5, 2006)

sycc said:


> I'm trying to listen(read) more and post less!!!!My late father always said "Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut(or in the SOTW case fingers off the keypad!!!)!!!!" Good advice escpially w/ some of the topics that come up here!!!


 I really must listen to my deceased father's advice. Half stuff I post should have never been posted. I have no control when it comes to this forum!!!!None at all!!!!!!I spam(think I nipped that in the bud{who I am kidding it was nipped for me}),inadvertently insult people,go on and on about my kids ,talk about my nino{yeah like I'll ever be a world class sax player let alone a great nino player}compremised my anyominity,etc!!!!I'm a SOTWer mess!!!!!LOL


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

bandmommy said:


> Sheesh guys,
> 
> Be happy it IS Frank.
> I could have been someone MUCH worse.
> ...


Hmmm...:roll::

How true..

Did I mention how distinguished that goatee looks, Frank?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

RootyTootoot said:


> Hmmm...How true..Did I mention how distinguished that goatee looks, Frank?


You ain't an addition to the staff, but the addition of you back in the hood is a _good_ thing.
Nice to have you back Mr. Root.


----------

